# bear



## LCLINE2 (Aug 12, 2009)

I could use some help. I was given a pse dominator compound bow to get back into archery. I took it in to have it looked over and the tech told me it had "XI" cams on it #6000, &6001, supposedly the XI bow was faster than this pse. Can anyone tell me something about this setup. It shoot very well for me. Could I have stumbled onto something good with this?


----------

